# Warcraft 3 - Defence of the Ancients (DoTA)



## Hells_Fury (Jun 22, 2005)

Any DoTA players out here? This game rocks!! I would rate it the best multiplayer game.
Post your reviews, hero guides, fav heroes, etc here.
I like Drow Ranger, Venomancer, Skeleton King, and a few others.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 24, 2005)

Nobody here plays DoTA?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2005)

well dude, i am not a fan of WARCRAFT series coz hv never played it, but i am surely a fan of the DIABLO series(even thou both of these games r from the same developer, BLIZZARD ENTERTAINMENT www.blizzard.com)....... I hope u will find sumone matching ur interests but if u can tell us sumthing abt the game in detail then i think a lot of ppl will try that game out... (like me also)   

neways,
cheers n e-peace!!!!!!


----------



## Charley (Jun 24, 2005)

DOTA's biggest problem is the unbalanced heroes, people cant stand being killed and wait for their heroes fust because they didnt know the hero they picked at the beginning isnt as good as their opponents.


----------



## Huzefa (Jun 26, 2005)

I've got WC3 but how or where can I get DOTA ?


----------



## Ashish (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi all
I have played both the games WC3 : Reign Of Chaos and Diablo2 fully i.e finished many times and have played diablo with every character, ripped the character file of diablo2 also   .

I dont know how to play WC DOTA, plz explain how to upgrade or play becoz now i have cable net can play it on net also.

One more thing has anybody played dungeon siege, its a kind of similar to diablo (as far as i know), i will d/l it if its gud.

Thank You


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 27, 2005)

DoTA is a map for Warcrft 3 The Frozen throne.
Gameplay is very different from normal Warcraft. In DoTA, you only control one hero, and nothing else. There are two bases - Sentinel and Scourge. You are assigned to one team, and have to pick a hero (or you can have one randomly assigned to you). The objective of the game is to destroy the opposing teams base (World Tree or Frozen Throne depending on your team). It may sound stupid but give it a try and youll be hooked.
You have to download the map to play it. You can get it from www.dota-allstars.info. The latest version is 6.09 i think. You have to play multiplayer. You can try single player, but then the opposing team will not have any heroes and it will be a cakewalk.


----------



## Ka0s (Jul 18, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> DOTA's biggest problem is the unbalanced heroes, people cant stand being killed and wait for their heroes fust because they didnt know the hero they picked at the beginning isnt as good as their opponents.



Yup, to counter that Dota offers two special gameplay modes ........ well actually there are many more, but these two will fix your problem 

Firstly, there is the "-ar" or All Random mode. Each player is asigned a random hero, and is given the option to repick at the cost of 500 gold.

Secondly there is the "-mm" or Mirror Mode, which makes sure both teams (i.e. the Sentinel and the Scourge) have identical heros.

DOTA absolutely rocks, bt unfortunately is a multiplayer only game, which explains why it is relatively unknown in Indian gaming circles.


----------



## Ka0s (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh and my favorite heros are 

1. Bone Clinkz the Bone Fletcher
2. Traxex the Drow Ranger
3. Na'ix the Lifestealer
4. Lesale Deathbringer the Venomancer
5. Rylia Crestfall the Crystal Maiden


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually, mirror mode (-mm) has not been developed yet.


----------



## Ka0s (Jul 29, 2005)

U tried it out eh ? Ah well never mind. Amazing that so many people in India play Warcraft, but no one knows about Dota :S Ever on Battle.net, there are hardly an Dota games on the Asia servers .......


----------



## ammusk (Oct 27, 2005)

trying it today on my comps 


*img472.imageshack.us/img472/7384/dsc000030wm.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Oct 27, 2005)

I think Reign of Chaos was the best. Played frozen throne, but it didn't have that intensity in the storyline like Reign of Chaos....


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 7, 2005)

This thread is about DoTA, not Warcraft


----------



## asdf1223 (Nov 7, 2005)

for those without wc3 o n battle.net heres an offline versionn with (dumb) bots.
*forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=180183


----------



## jd_cool (Nov 8, 2005)

*World of Warcraft - *

Hi,
    let me know how fast it is to get WoW Installers.

Thanks


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 11, 2005)

asdf1223 said:
			
		

> for those without wc3 o n battle.net heres an offline versionn with (dumb) bots.
> *forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=180183


I tried out this version. Its pretty good for noobs to practice playing. The AI is not really that dumb.


----------



## asdf1223 (Nov 11, 2005)

i agree only problem is that the bots cheat and u cant!!


----------



## stormgrab (Dec 28, 2008)

Hells_Fury said:


> You have to play multiplayer. You can try single player, but then the opposing team will not have any heroes and it will be a cakewalk.



if u wanna play offline with an opponent hero download the ai[artificial intel] version



asdf1223 said:


> i agree only problem is that the bots cheat and u cant!!



bots are given more advantage they dont cheat they get more exp and gold
to remove the effect
press return at the start of the game and type
-ap

anyway for beginners try the dwarven sniper
to choose from both the side try the
-neng mode


----------



## lywyre (Dec 28, 2008)

Dude! You just bumped up a *3 year old* thread !!!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2009)

Ka0s said:


> DOTA absolutely rocks, bt unfortunately is a multiplayer only game, which explains why it is relatively unknown in Indian gaming circles.



There are some AI versions of the maps too.

DOTA is fast gaining popularity in the multiplayer circles. It was also added in last years WCG.

I am an absolute n00b in DOTA, my fav heroes are Dwarven Sniper or The Lightening Revenant.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 20, 2009)

sad  to  see many  of  digit brothers  ....  still  ignorant  about  dota ....though  so  much  talking  about  other games .......


@hell-fury - if  u  play  dota lets  catch  up  sometimes add me a duddy  through  gg my id mickey-mouse123.....  or  any  other  dota players ... mostly i play from 12-4pm


----------



## voljin1987 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ppl know about CS and NFS but still gape when i say i play DOTA... Sad

My favorite is WD Voljin... followed by FV Darkterror...


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Feb 24, 2009)

ya....true man.....but in my col. everyone knows DotA


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 3, 2009)

BTW neone know abt the secret boss fight in DOTA6.59b... Apparently you can fight the Tauren Chieftain, supposedly a new hero in 6.60... Can someone give more info on this quest??


----------



## cpchesko (Mar 4, 2009)

if u like dota .. chek my video =)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBwwAYrTwqc

please enjoy


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (May 4, 2009)

voljin1987 said:


> BTW neone know abt the secret boss fight in DOTA6.59b... Apparently you can fight the Tauren Chieftain, supposedly a new hero in 6.60... Can someone give more info on this quest??




wow !! thats  a news  to  me  ....  will  look  for it  !!!!  ...  i f  u  confirm about  it  do  let  me  know !!!!


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 10, 2009)

Ka0s said:


> U tried it out eh ? Ah well never mind. Amazing that so many people in India play Warcraft, but no one knows about Dota :S Ever on Battle.net, there are hardly an Dota games on the Asia servers .......



Thats because MOST of the Asian players play in 3rd party servers like Garena

My fav would be the 
lighning god 
1. zeus Lord of Olympia 
2. Jakiro the Twin Headed Dragon
3. Naix the Life Stealer


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2009)

Is there any advantage of playing n Garena?


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (May 20, 2009)

Garena does not check for CD key
Its very easy to find people to play with
It lags less


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (May 20, 2009)

Garena does not check for CD key
Its very easy to find people to play with
It lags less


----------

